# Seed Catalog 2011



## *Andi

Got the first one yesterday ... :2thumb: Now I have my seeds for next spring, but it sure is fun to look at and never to early to start next years plan...

Might have to order some of the white cotton seeds ... :sssh:


----------



## Clarice

I love to get the seed catalogs. Read, dream and plan the most perfect gardens.


----------



## The_Blob

*Andi said:


> Might have to order some of the white cotton seeds ... :sssh:


don't forget, you only get about one bale of cotton per acre, YahooAnswers is WRONG


----------



## *Andi

The_Blob said:


> don't forget, you only get about one bale of cotton per acre, YahooAnswers is WRONG


I will not be planting any where near an acre ... This year I grew about 25 plants each of green and brown cotton. It's a very cool plant and one day I will learn how to spin it. :gaah: (Back to the drawing board.)


----------



## Herbalpagan

yay!! Buy early though and expect shortages...lot of folks will be starting gardens or expanding what they have this year!


----------



## *Andi

I had to smile today when I saw a guy with his tiller in the front yard ... By the way I hope he does know where the power lines to his house are ...  lots of folks don't think about that ....


----------



## The_Blob

*Andi said:


> I had to smile today when I saw a guy with his tiller in the front yard ... By the way I hope he does know where the power lines to his house are ...  lots of folks don't think about that ....


the power company will be MORE than happy to mark them, they even have a program called *Call Before You Dig*


----------



## Halfway

I am starting to get a nice big pile to start dog-earing and highlighting.

Totally Tomatoes

Pinetree Seeds

Vermont Seeds

Twilley

Park Seeds.

I'm sure more are on the way!


----------



## greaseman

For anybody that grows different kinds of beans, I found that the Stokes Seed catalog has the best selection I've seen. They are competitive on price, and gave pretty good service. No, I don't work for the company--just a satisfied customer.
I plant a lot of green beans, and their catalog had more varieties of green beans than I have seen. I ordered enough to last me several years in my backyard garden. I don't know how much longer we can get seeds through the mail, and in many area, the retail locations to get seeds in bulk can be hard to find.
Happy gardening guys.


----------



## Freyadog

folks, any direct links, if allowed, would be appreciated.


----------



## gypsysue

This is one of my favorites:

Johnny's Selected Seeds

They have all their seeds labeled for hybrid or non-hybrid, organic, can-be-grown-in-a-greenhouse, sun/shade, etc., as well as zones and length of growing season needed.

I've also ordered from:

Seeds, Fruits, Vegetables, Trees, Plants and More - Gurney's Seed & Nursery

They have a lot of variety and a nicely laid-out catalog, even online. Watch for their sales after the first rush of the planting season. They have some great sales and clearances.

I've had good luck with mail-order plants and seeds from both companies. There are a lot of other good ones out there, and I hope more links are posted.


----------



## Freyadog

thanks gypsysue for the links.


----------



## greaseman

*direct link*



greaseman said:


> For anybody that grows different kinds of beans, I found that the Stokes Seed catalog has the best selection I've seen. They are competitive on price, and gave pretty good service. No, I don't work for the company--just a satisfied customer.
> I plant a lot of green beans, and their catalog had more varieties of green beans than I have seen. I ordered enough to last me several years in my backyard garden. I don't know how much longer we can get seeds through the mail, and in many area, the retail locations to get seeds in bulk can be hard to find.
> Happy gardening guys.


 here's the link to stokes seeds for those that want it:
Flower Garden Seeds and Vegetable Garden Seeds | Stokes Seeds
Hope this helps. By the way, i just got notice that the rest of my seed order is on it's way. here in Florida, we can grow stuff most of the year round. I have brocolli, and lettuce in the front flower beds. kind of a dead zone time for flowers coming up, so my wife suggested planting vegies there. Anyway, learn to get creative with vegies, push your growing season, start early, stay late, try new stuff that's not supposed to grow in your area. You's be suprised at what you can do. Just because a book says that something won't grow in your area doesn't mean the plant knows that. Go for it. happpy gardening....


----------



## gypsysue

greaseman said:


> ...here in Florida, we can grow stuff most of the year round. ....


*drool, drool*


----------



## Aemilia

Yup we are going to start garden planning right after Christmas (one thing at a time). I want to start things indoors this year and get a jump on the growing season.



The_Blob said:


> the power company will be MORE than happy to mark them, they even have a program called *Call Before You Dig*


Don't count on them. The utility companies marked lines for our neighbor to fix his sewer. He dug exactly where he was supposed to. Hit an unmarked gas line. Thankfully, everything turned out fine and the kiddos got to see a fire truck up close.


----------



## Daegnus

Just a quick FYI, Johnny's Selected Seeds was bought by Monsanto about 3 years ago. It was kept under the table a bit.... but expect to see some of Monsanto's GMO seeds showing up in their catalog.


----------



## gypsysue

Yes, Johnny's used to be the one you could count on for non-hybrid seeds. Now you have to pick carefully through the catalog to find them. I didn't know it was because they were bought by Monsanto, but that explains a lot!

Also, if seeds are listed as "organic" I'm not sure that means they're open-pollinated, or non-hybrid, or heirloom. I wonder if that just means they weren't treated with pesticides or herbicides? If so, then one may not be able to save seeds from them and grow productive future crops. 

I guess a good plan would be to get as many heirloom or open-pollinated seeds and start saving them ourselves. I've been working on that for a few years, and have done some trading to fill in some gaps.


----------



## Daegnus

Organic simply means that they were certified by a Gov't approved body. Which means they followed Gov't guidelines for "certified organic" which is less than optimal. Ideally you want to look for seeds that say both "organic" AND "open-pollinated". Heirloom is more of a gimmicky word nowadays and doesn't always mean that it is in fact an heirloom variety, so stick with ones you know for sure are heirloom varieties, and if you want new ones, pick them up from a company you trust.


----------



## Halfway

gypsysue said:


> *drool, drool*


Fresh greens under basement lights. Cheap. And delicious!


----------



## Halfway

Received "JUNG" last night. I think that about wraps it up. I have pages dog-eared from each, so this is going to be fun deciding which one or 2 get the orders!!!

:surrender:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Just got our first catalog as well. We know that spring is just around the corner.

We began our quest for REAL heritage/heirloom seeds last year and have been very sucessful in receiving lots of seed from some of the old timers in the area. They all seem very willing to share their seeds and the stories of the origin of the seeds in their families are alway good to hear.

We will be putting much more seed back this year to share with others.


----------



## BizzyB

The garden porn has been showing up in our mailbox as well. This year I'm going to try some very different crops to see how they do in our neck of the woods: millet and chia. These are great protein sources and it would be most fortuitous if they do well here. I'm also going to try potatoes because I haven't grown them before. Any recommendations for a good, fool-proof heirloom variety?


----------



## BasecampUSA

Daegnus said:


> Just a quick FYI, *Johnny's Selected Seeds was bought by Monsanto *about 3 years ago. It was kept under the table a bit.... but expect to see some of Monsanto's GMO seeds showing up in their catalog.


*WHOA!!*... when in doubt -- Google or Snopes!

_I worked at Johnny's one winter back in the early 80's maintaining equipment to make ends meet when I was out of regular work._

*Johnny's would NEVER sell out to Monsanto !*

Who Owns Johnny's Selected Seeds?

Johnny has bought seed from Seminis, and THEY were bought out by Monsanto... Johnny is phasing out Seminis as we speak.

Organic Seed Alliance - Monsanto Acquires World

*Spread the word*, --don't let hearsay misinformation like that ruin an organic seed pioneer _and downright anti-GMO hero of the homestead scene!_

- Basey


----------



## goshengirl

For those that are interested, Gurney's is having a 50% sale through 12/31/10: Seeds, Fruits, Vegetables, Trees, Plants and More - Gurney's Seed & Nursery

(there may be limitations - didn't check full details as I'm not ordering - I'll leave that up to you  )


----------



## Idaholady

I just received this catalog this week: Seeds of Change Homepage

I will be ordering seeds soon; more and more people are planting gardens and some of the companies ran out of certain seeds in the past.

The same with canning jars; I will buy mine as soon as the stores have them in stock; because by late summer the supplies have dwindled.


----------



## Halfway

Idaholady said:


> I just received this catalog this week: Seeds of Change Homepage
> 
> I will be ordering seeds soon; more and more people are planting gardens and some of the companies ran out of certain seeds in the past.
> 
> The same with canning jars; I will buy mine as soon as the stores have them in stock; because by late summer the supplies have dwindled.


Just like the firearms market exploded in December 2008, the gardening market has done the same since about mid 2009.

More and more co-workers are either gardening or asking questions about gardening. Many are asking about basement growing and greenhouses to supplement their families needs.

The inflation rate can be played for political reasons, but everyone knows commodities are rising and food and fuel are the biggies.

I got Thompson and Morgan and High Mowing today. I thought I was done, but they keep a coming!!!!!


----------



## BadgeBunny

My mailman hates me ...

Now I just gotta decide on what I want. Which is hard because I want it all ...


----------



## BizzyB

My Seeds of Change and Sustainable Seed Co orders arrived today. Happy dance! :woohoo:


----------



## catsraven

I buy only from Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds They have fantastic customer service,and open-pollinated seeds. And No GMO


----------



## Woody

How did I miss this thread!?!??

I have been getting my supply of catalogs too, close to 10 I bet already. As mentioned, Johnny’s and Baker Creek are good and have great selections. Have ordered from both and been very satisfied. A favorite for pest supplies is Gardens Alive; I keep a good stock of Pyola around. There isn’t any pest I have tried it on yet that it didn’t eventually kill. It’s no poison-in-a-can drop-em-dead-instantly stuff but is very effective. I also tried some bug spray from the regular grocery store called ‘Eco-Smart’, or something like that. It is spice oil based; cinnamon, spearmint... stuff like that. There are several types for different bugs. I’ll be damned if it doesn’t work like a charm and almost as fast as the poison junk too! But be warned! If you do not like the smell of... say Cinnamon DO NOT USE IT! I put a blast of it on a Palmetto bug; it died mighty fast and the house smelled heavy with Cinnamon for about a week.

Many companies have discounts advertised on the catalogs if you order before a certain date. Spend $25 get $25 free if ordered before 1/31/2011 kind of thing. You might not get seeds from them but there are other things you can use the coupon for too! If you can’t find $50 of stuff you like perhaps share with a friend or relative to make that $50 order.

I order from several places each year, taking advantage of the discounts ya know. I have catalogs from several new companies this year, I’ll try to remember to write the names down. Well, maybe not NEW companies but ones I had never heard of before. The trend is definitely towards labeling things ‘Heritage’ and ‘Organic’ in them all. As pointed out read carefully or order from Baker Creek or Johnnies as they WILL call them open pollinated.


----------



## Emerald

I've been buying from Baker Creek for years now and love them! The best thing is all of their seeds are GMO free, open pollinated and OP heirlooms- this means that with a bit of planning and a bit of careful covering or hand pollinating I can keep my seeds pure and they grow out the same year after year. I even started trading with other folks on the Baker Creek forums and ended up with more than enuf seeds to last me years--but I still ended up buying a few seeds from the catalog this year as--YOU can NEVER have enuf seeds!
I consider their forums to be my home forums and you can find me there most of the time. But I really like this one too-many different takes on what it will take to survive post civilization!


----------



## sailaway

I'm starting to look at vegetable seeds now, half the packets say ORIGIN CHINA on the backs of the packs, watch out!:scratch


----------



## The_Blob

sailaway said:


> I'm starting to look at vegetable seeds now, half the packets say ORIGIN CHINA on the backs of the packs, watch out!:scratch


normally I would worry about that, but if they are heirlooms they're still better than Monsanto GMO


----------



## mdprepper

:woohoo::woohoo:

Got 2 catalogs in the mail today!!


----------



## dawnwinds58

I am "questing" for a bulk supplier of Black Jet Soybeans, old variety, open pollinated, and I need it at a reasonable enough price to get 5+lbs.

Anyone have a clue where I could find it, that DOES NOT get a check from :rant: Monsanto ??


----------



## survivalseed

I plant a lot of green beans, and their catalog had more varieties of green beans than I have seen. I ordered enough to last me several years in my backyard garden. I don't know how much longer we can get seeds through the mail, and in many area, the retail locations to get seeds in bulk can be hard to find.


----------



## Daegnus

dawnwinds58 said:


> I am "questing" for a bulk supplier of Black Jet Soybeans, old variety, open pollinated, and I need it at a reasonable enough price to get 5+lbs.
> 
> Anyone have a clue where I could find it, that DOES NOT get a check from :rant: Monsanto ??


Soybean Seeds - Heirloom, Open Pollinated, Non-hybrid Seeds from Victory Seeds®


----------



## Reblazed

daegnus ... Thank you for the intro to supplier of 'Rare, Open-pollinated & Heirloom Garden Seeds'. I feel another seed buying spree coming on.


----------



## FuturePrep

As a newbie, I see posts from people who don't like Monsanto.

Why are Monsanto seeds bad? Help educate me please! If they are bad, I don't want to buy them.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Monsanto is horrible. NWO scary people. They even make Round Up and other products. AVOID AT ALL COSTS.

Only buy NON-GMO organic seeds. Heirloom seeds. Anything but genetically modified seeds. Then you can use your good seeds and save them after you harvest your crop for next year.

Hulu - The Future Of Food - Watch the full feature film now. THIS MOVIE discusses Monsanto somewhat. A good movie to watch.

Organic Consumers Association: Millions Against Monsanto Campaign

Monsanto's Harvest of Fear | Politics | Vanity Fair

http://www.etcgroup.org/en/node/377

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/15/business/15seed.html



FuturePrep said:


> As a newbie, I see posts from people who don't like Monsanto.
> 
> Why are Monsanto seeds bad? Help educate me please! If they are bad, I don't want to buy them.


----------



## FuturePrep

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Monsanto is horrible. NWO scary people. They even make Round Up and other products. AVOID AT ALL COSTS.
> 
> Only buy NON-GMO organic seeds. Heirloom seeds. Anything but genetically modified seeds. Then you can use your good seeds and save them after you harvest your crop for next year.


Thanks for sending the links. I had no idea that Monsanto was such a vicious corporation!

So, the question now is, how do I know which seeds are GMO (or Monsanto) when I go to the store? For example, what about *Burpee* seeds?

Also what about hybrids? I know that they will not return true to form after the first year, but they tend to have greater disease resistance, correct?


----------

